

HN top bar is in red - shellehs

the top navigation bar turned red from orange.<p>I think that is saying Merry Christmas!
======
tokenadult
Note that the numbers of the main page stories are also in alternating colors.
That's a sure sign that the annual Christmas color styling for Hacker News is
back. (My topcolor choice still shows as it does year round, but alternating
colors for the numbered list of stories on the front page happens
independently from the topcolor choice.)

~~~
rdl
I wonder what the most popular topcolor choices are. I'd go crazy without
aaaaaa, which is highly effective in reminding me to be logged in, even on
mobile browsers, etc.

~~~
pg
Didn't you know about <http://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors>?

(They're not in order of popularity though.)

~~~
DaemonXI
Could you help me figure out how to change my top bar color? I can't seem to
find the option.

~~~
rdl
It's a benefit of having around 250 karma. After 500 or so, you also get to
downvote (some) comments.

So, post more good comments, and/or submit good articles. Then it appears in
your editable user profile when logged in.

------
ing33k
Christmas! <http://i5.minus.com/jy0xi3nHtT23V.png>

------
freework
Does the site turn pink for valentines day?

~~~
elssar
Gah! I hope not

------
xiaoma
Doh! I missed it due to my awesome dd66ff custom colored toolbar.

------
gabriel34
Where can this be changed? Is there a minimum Karma threshold?

------
icanhearyou
Eww. This is what happens when hackers try to be designers.

~~~
SilasX
I thought the whole design scheme (or lack thereof) for Hacker News existed to
scare off non-serious and unintelligent posters -- i.e. who both 1) care that
much about eye candy and 2) are unable to set up a custom rendering in their
browser.

~~~
onlyup
If that's the reason it's pretty stupid..

